# Internet Stops while Using UTorrent



## mackdaddy2887 (Nov 5, 2009)

Basically the Title of the thread.
My Download speeds can easily reach 800kB/s down.. but it doesnt last long, a couple of minutes or so, then my DL speed drops to 0.00 kB/s, and I loose ALL internet connection for random period of time.
-Ive tried putting caps on my DL and UL speeds, i even went as far as capping my UTorrent at 50kB/s Down,  12kB/s up.
-Its completely random.

Inserted is three graphs I took of my internet activity as recorded from Utorrent.

a.  1 hour graph with 5min intervals
b. 1 min graph with 5 sec intervals
c. 5min graph with 30sec intervals
d. 10sec graph with 1 sec intervals


-Now I know how P2P works(mostly?). I have Plenty of Connections to Seeders and Leechers, with plenty of availability.


----------



## Bundy (Nov 5, 2009)

What is the attitude of your ISP towards P2P? maybe they are throttling you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Too many connections is probably crashing your modem/router.

Go into the preferences and go to the bandwidth option.  How many Global connections are you allowing?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 5, 2009)

they shouldnt be throttling him down to 0, 

Have you dot the latest version of Utorrent? Are your ports open and accecpting connections?

Have you tryed another download manager eg Bittorrent?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 5, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Too many connections is probably crashing your modem/router.



Good point,

have you tryed lowering the amount of connections?


----------



## a111087 (Nov 5, 2009)

lower number of connections or get a better router


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Nov 5, 2009)

Global Connections: 200
MAX per torrent: 50
numbreof upload slots per torrent: 4

Ive also used Azures Vuze or w/e. It did it too, the reason i switchd. that was a while back now it seems.

All connections and Ports seem to be open and working with the test button on Utorrent


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 5, 2009)

try setting global connections to 100


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok, get back to youguys tomorrow, see if that helps tonight


----------



## CorsairX (Nov 7, 2009)

What router do you have? Is it a 54mbps router?

I had this problem with a 54mbps router and as soon as I changed it to a 300mbps router, the internet stopped getting disconnected.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2009)

You will need to increase in your IP Filter Settings -> Maximum ports. Put that to maximum depending how much your router allows you.


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2009)

I have mine set to 750 global connections and 100 per torrent and it doesn't seem to bother me at all.

How would having too many connections crash the router? What kind of router would you need to be able to handle the connections?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 7, 2009)

cut down the upload to 100 and it will be fine again


----------

